# Canon T1i - Just Went Dark



## mr.mike (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello,
Hoping someone can help.  My T1i was working up until now with the exception of the Auto Focus failure that I mentioned the other day.  All other modes appeared to work until tonight.  Fired off a few shots and then the entire camera went out.  No power at all.  I recharged both batteries, and it didn't make a difference.  No power at all.  Anybody have a suggestion other than find the trash bucket.  This camera has been well taken care of, and not used that often.  Hope someone may be able to offer a suggestion.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Peeb (Dec 22, 2015)

No repair suggestions.  I was surprised to learn that these still fetch nearly $200 on ebay.  
Canon EOS Rebel T1i / 500D 15.1 MP Digital SLR Camera Body & Items Shown

Maybe sell for parts and get a newer canon?


----------



## goodguy (Dec 22, 2015)

Time to get a Canon t6i


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 22, 2015)

Peeb said:


> No repair suggestions.  I was surprised to learn that these still fetch nearly $200 on ebay.
> Canon EOS Rebel T1i / 500D 15.1 MP Digital SLR Camera Body & Items Shown
> 
> Maybe sell for parts and get a newer canon?



Hi,
I believe you are right.  Time to let it go.  This camera appearance wise looks like brand new.  Oh well, plenty of new cameras to choose from.  
Thanks


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 22, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Time to get a Canon t6i



Guess so


----------



## goodguy (Dec 23, 2015)

mr.mike said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Time to get a Canon t6i
> ...


Or if you are not heavily invested in Canon lenses then Nikon is another option to consider.

I just bought a Nikon D3300 which is a properly moden camera and Nikon base model new for 400$ CAN which is 280$ USD body only.

If you stick with Canon dont get anything bellow the Canon T6i as the lower models (T3i, T5i) has old sensor technology, pretty much same sensor they had in the T2i.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 23, 2015)

goodguy said:


> mr.mike said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



Thank you,
I have considered Nikon but I do have a number of Canon lenses.  I've been using Canon products for over 30 years.  Don't want to have to go through the hassle of selling everything I've collected, and start reinvesting.  I'm starting to get like many people, I pick up my phone and say smile.  Fits in my pocket, and ready to go at any time.  Thanks again for your reply.
Mike


----------



## spiralout462 (Dec 23, 2015)

The Canon T6s is the natural upgrade.  It's the flagship Rebel and a very capable piece of equipment.  If you used the T1i this long you are likely to never outgrow the T6s.  It is also a good time to look for a 70d.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 23, 2015)

spiralout462 said:


> The Canon T6s is the natural upgrade.  It's the flagship Rebel and a very capable piece of equipment.  If you used the T1i this long you are likely to never outgrow the T6s.  It is also a good time to look for a 70d.



Thank you,
I'll have to see what my budget allows this year.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 23, 2015)

mr.mike said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > mr.mike said:
> ...


Makes perfect sense, so if money allows get the T6i or T6S
I personally would want the T6S over the T6i and over the 70D, I know there is a debate of the 70D vs the T6S, I am with those who think the T6S is the best crop sensor canon currently has (putting a side the 7D II which is on a whole different level and price range).
T6i is a slightly downgraded version of the T6S and has same sensor and is a dran good camera too.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 23, 2015)

goodguy said:


> mr.mike said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



Hoping for a better year, past couple have been a bit stressful.  There are a few things that take priority this year, but if all goes well, I'll check out the new Canon line.  Thank you for your recommendations.   Have a very Merry Christmas and a "Super New Year".
Mike


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 26, 2015)

There are two different micro-switches that will prevent the camera from powering up if not engaged.

One is in the door frame of the battery door (a tab on the door presses the switch if the battery door is completely closed) and the other is in the door to the memory card slot.  If either is not engaged then the camera will not power up even with a fully charged battery.

If your camera is shot, it's probably not worth the expense of repair but DO NOT toss it out... Call Canon service.  They offer a "loyalty" upgrade program.  Your dead camera is worth a decent discount on a new (or refurbished) camera.  The offers change all the time so you'd have to contact them to find out what they are offering.


----------



## mr.mike (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Tim,
Thank you for your response.  I've tried all the common approaches to fixing the problem, and nothing seems to work.  Just traded it for an EOS 40D that has an issue, but it powers on and works.  The 40D gets an Err 99, but after reinserting battery, works fine again.  The trade was with a gentleman who seems to have spare parts for my camera.  Besides, I kept all of the accessories from my old 20D. 
Thanks again,
Mike


----------

